# Sales Tax Holiday August 6, 7, 8



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

dates edited.

http://www.wral.com/news/local/story/8085904/


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

*Perdue Sucks!*

"Especially during these tough economic times, it's important that we provide families with a break when it comes to buying school supplies," said Gov. Bev Perdue. "The sales tax holiday will make it easier for families to buy the supplies they need, and I encourage all North Carolinians to take advantage of it."

Says Governor Perdue as she pushes for a higher sales tax on items, higher taxes in general, and let's not forget that genius move to cut all State Employee's salaries for 2 months . She sucks!!!! :smt076:smt076


----------



## lonewolf2810 (Jul 29, 2009)

She needs the proverbial Big boot up her :smt076 she sucks.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

This woman and everyone like her are nuts with this budget. 

8% sales tax
2-3% income tax hike
Another .10 cigs, higher beer & wine taxes

And then an 8 million dollar cut in education in Cumberland Co. alone. Arent there 99 counties in NC? 
And didn't she get a nice big chunk from the big O? 

There is no way she get re-elected. No way. 

Vote out the incumbent. Any incumbent! Put real people in office.


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

Just in time for the new budget. Now raise the sales tax 1 cent. gotta love her


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.wral.com/news/local/politics/story/5752760/


> "It's nothing people can brag about, but it's something that protects education," Perdue said in explaining why she bypassed the traditional formal signing ceremony for a state budget.


more like She doesn't want to draw attention to all the new taxes we'll have to pay...


> This budget raises taxes by well over $900 million annually,


----------



## wjbeasleyjr (Jan 16, 2009)

since we're hijacking the thread with Bev Perdue, let's not forget that she signed the bill to ban smoking in public places/buildings, in a state that was built on tobacco...that was intelligent...i don't even smoke, but i still think it was not he brightest move...smokers have just as much right to smoke as everyone here has the right to keep and bear arms


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

wjbeasleyjr said:


> smokers have just as much right to smoke as everyone here has the right to keep and bear arms


Except that my gun doesn't emit second-hand bullets and cause people harm just by being in its presence. Tell you what, you want to play the "They have rights" card? I'll agree to carry my gun and not use it unless I'm threatened with deadly force, therefore eliminating the deadly side effects to others. Smokers then have agree to only _carry_ their cigarettes and not use them unless they are in a life or death emergency, and therefore eliminate cigarette's deadly side effects to others. There, everyone is happy.

Nothing is nastier than trying to get into a store or restaurant and having to walk though some toxic cloud of death to do so. Or trying to have a meal in a decent restaurant and having smoke billowing over at you. Now that I think about it, the playing field has just been leveled. I can't carry my gun in a nice restaurant since they serve alcohol, and now people can't smoke in them.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

bump

that time of year again

http://www.wral.com/news/local/story/8085904/



> Raleigh, N.C. - When consumers buy something in North Carolina, they generally pay around 8 percent in state sales taxes.
> 
> But this weekend there is a 72-hour window where people can buy certain items and not have to pay the tax.
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------

Closing this thread. Tax Free weekends have been repealed.


----------

